# Gnome 3 ? Qualche link

## Ciccio Bueo

gnome 3.0... non vedo l'ora che arrivi... 

ho trovato queste interessanti discussioni e qualche screenshot sulla prossima versione:

http://software.xkopex.com/gnome/gnome3.html

http://www.daimi.au.dk/~kamstrup/articles/G3-ideas.html

 :Shocked: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Toccherà provarlo  :Very Happy: 

Adesso non resta che vedere la risposta di KDE  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

si dice che kde 4 sarà veramente un cambiamento radicale... o comunque profondo..

io intanto spero che gnome migliori su alcune cose su cui si discute tanto, dal cambio dei permessi "recursive" sulle cartelle, al nautilus "spaziale"... che non mi convince molto,

e poi vorrei un beagle più veloce assieme alle gdesklets più stabili...  e che fosse tutto un pò meglio integrato in gnome.

e credo che un pannello di controllo sarebbe più utile rispetto ad un menù che si fa sepre più lungo...  con alcune cose che veramente mi sembrano strane.... per esempio il mitico gnome-cups-manager lo si trova solo avviandolo da terminale, eppure funziona benissimo... mah...

forse servirebbe un tool di installazione solo per gnome, per decidere se avere una base light o usare tutti gli strumenti possibile in ambiente grafico gtk.

staremo a vedere... non vedo l'ora sinceramente!  :Very Happy: Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Wed Apr 20, 2005 12:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

scusate, posso sbavare?

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ma che figata è? :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

non ho parole semplicemente fantastico!!!!!!!!

grazie per le screenshots

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> grazie per le screenshots

 

Ma sono definitivi oppure sono solo proposte? Perché a leggere sembrerebbe la seconda....

EDIT: Per la cronaca, un window manager con menu a torta é piewm (ok, la grafica non é esattamente la stessa  :Razz:  )

----------

## hardskinone

La seconda. Comunque molto interessante, in particolare i menù radiali oltre ad essere una figata assurda sembrano anche molto utili. Ho sognato o davvero li ho già visti in qualche software di grafica (forse era Maya)?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

direi che sono le cose su cui stanno lavorando....  di definitivo è un pò difficile che ci sia qualcosa,  ma è diverso tempo che tutto il team gnome sembra lavori alla versione 3.0, e se solo ora appaiono questi screenshot, credo che siano quelle su cui stanno lavorando effettivamente....

una cosa che mi è piaciuta molto,  è che (forse) verrà usata la trasparenza per indicare le finestre attive, ovvero quelle non in primo piano "sbiadiranno".

poi il discorso dello "spostamento" delle finestre.... mi sembra non molto fattibile/utile  un desktop in cui le finestre si muovono da sole... credo che mi metterebbe agitazione!!

non vorrei trovarmi ad esclamare: "FERMATI STUPIDA FINESTRA CHE ORA TI CLICCO"

----------

## X-Drum

si sono delle proposte piu' che altro....

l'autore ha comunque già iniziato a postare sul bugzilla di gnome

ok l'idea è buona ma come egli stesso ha detto resta un grosso problema:

l'implementazione del tutto! dato che le features sono molte e questo

potrebbe affliggere parecchio le prestazioni...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

e questa:

http://www.homepages.ucl.ac.uk/~zctly50/pics/gswitch.png

non ho un portatile, quindi non mi sono mai posto il problema...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io intanto ho provato a installare luminocity che prendera' il posto di metacity... beh che dire graficamente una figata

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io intanto ho provato a installare luminocity che prendera' il posto di metacity... beh che dire graficamente una figata

 

solo graficamente??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> solo graficamente??

 

Beh per quello che ho visto posso dare solo questo giudizio

----------

## Little Cash

@fedeliallalinea

Ciao, mi puoi dare qualche link relativo all'installazione/uso di luminosity? 

Grazie in anticipo 

P.S.: Ho provato a googlare ma non ho trovato niente di sufficientemente chiaro....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea
> 
> Ciao, mi puoi dare qualche link relativo all'installazione/uso di luminosity? 

 

Ho sempre detto che il forum e' quasi meglio do google  :Razz:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-313926-highlight-luminocity.html . Con questo howto lo compili nella tua home e non spargi file in giro, il problema che lo fai partire con un X dentro X (Xfake)... quindi e' solo per provare.

----------

## Little Cash

Grazie molte.. avevo provato con un search nel forum ma evidentemente non avevo usato i giusti criteri  :Wink:  Si infatti voglio solo provare com'e'.. Tnx ancora

----------

## koma

Dio spero che facciano in fretta a inserire luminocity e  a creare gnome 3 alla fine non è un lavoro lunghissimo conoscendo il team di gnome se vogliono fanno tutto in 2 o 3 mesi se hanno voglia altrimenti sogniamoci pure di vederlo prima del 2007 purtroppo sonofatti così o fanno i salti o dormono -.-

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> Dio spero che facciano in fretta a inserire luminocity e  a creare gnome 3 alla fine non è un lavoro lunghissimo conoscendo il team di gnome se vogliono fanno tutto in 2 o 3 mesi se hanno voglia altrimenti sogniamoci pure di vederlo prima del 2007 purtroppo sonofatti così o fanno i salti o dormono -.-

 

Questo forse dipende anche dal fatto che non hanno solo gnome per la testa

----------

## mc619

Se nn mi ricordo male avevano ipotizzato un tempo di lavorazione di circa 2 anni..... devo averlo letto in qualke link postato su questo forum ma sinceramente nn mi ricordo molto bene quale....

----------

## Little Cash

Devo dire che luminocity, per quanto sia ancora un technology testing e nient'altro, si comporta benissimo.... la fluidita' con cui si muovono le finestre almeno sul mio pc scheda grafica ATI RADEON Mobility IGP, con accelerazione OpenGL abilitata nel KERNEL (neanche con i driver), e' davvero sorporendente.... peccato che non si ci possa lanciare piu' di uno gnome-terminal o un nautilus.. con firefox crasha tutto per esempio.. ovviamente per ora mi accontento di questo.. ed attendo che sia incorporato in metacity. Tnx to fideliallalinea per la segnalazione del ben fatto howto.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

[flame mode on]kde 4 gli darà le palate  :Razz:  [flame mode off]

sinceramente, a parte il menu radiale che mi sembra fico non vedo niente di allucinante... le gtk2 sono sempre quelle, finchè non cambia qualcosa lì dubito che cambierà qualcosa dal punto di vista prettamente visivo (mentre "noi" si aspetta le qt4  :Razz: )

poi ci sono cose screenshottate che superkaramba fa da secoli  :Razz: 

----------

## sam75

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  a parte il menu radiale .....

 

a parte che il menu radiale non e' una novita' cosi' assoluta:

l'estensione di firefox  "easygestures " fa la stessa cosa 

Pero' e' una buona idea riportarle anche in gnome

----------

## redmatrix

[flame mode on]KDE dara sicuramente palate, ma per scavarsi la fossa  :Laughing:  [flame mode off]

A volte non riesco a capire le motivazioni che vi spingono a sostenere determinati punti di vista, parliamoci chiaro, un DE deve rendere semplice l'uso del SO, questo comporta un toolkit funzionale (e su questo non vedo problemi nell'uso di qt3 o gtk2) e delle "applicazioni" (comodoty, utility, pannelli, etc) che siano integrate tra loro.

Ho guardato gli screenshots e letto i proposal per il futuro gnome3 e non mi sembra che siano orientati + all'apparenza che alla funzionalità. Dire che i menù circolari sono fighi è superfluo oltre che relativo, paradossalmente potremmo pensare ad un menu che nel comparire compie piroette in 3d, gioca con le trasparenze e magari ha anche una colonna sonora personalizzata, ma quanto questo menu sarebbe utile?

Quando in questi casi affermiamo qualcosa IMHO bisognerebbe specificare se ci si sta riferendo alla bellezza della scelta di turno oppure ai vantaggi sull'usabilità (e con usabilità non intendo solo quella + diretta, ma anche tutte le conseguenze, etc)

Prendiamo due dei problemi + gravi che gnome si porta dietro anche con la 2.10, mancanza di un editor per i menu e mancanza dell'opzione ricorsiva all'interno del pannello delle proprietà di un directory, bene, secondo voi questi sono dei problemi seri? Secondo me si perché vanno ad inficiare sulla comodità dell'interfaccia grafica, in poche parole tendono ad annullare la cosa per la quale l'interfaccia è stata creata! Ma questo non significa che gnome non sia tecnologiamente in grado di aggiungere queste 2 features, semplicemente i programmatori "hanno altro per la testa"....

Le innovazioni significative IMHO riguardano applicazioni tipo beagle, applicazioni che ci permettono di svincolarci da concetti di interfaccia che sono vecchi di 20 anni.

PS: KDE o GNOME? Indifferente purché sia una scelta dettata da esperienze d'uso piuttosto che da screenshots.

----------

## SilverXXX

Concordo con redmatrix ( anche se mi interessano le figosità  :Very Happy:  ). Gnome ha ancora diversi difettucci, che spero siano corretti nella 2.12.

----------

## Vurdak

Screenshot di kde 4 ce ne sono?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

non credo sarà mai possibile accontentare tutti...

concordo che l'usabilità sia fondamentale,   ma anche avere un desktop che appaga gli occhi è importante....   la prima volta che ho usato gnome, era su una red-hat 9, e la configurazione di default del desktop era semplicemente schifosa.... provare per credere!  e ho pensato: no.. no.. percarità, resto sul mio bel kde!

però dopo un pò, soprattutto avviciandomi a gento e "dovendo" scegliere per quali librerie ottimizzare il tutto, ho deciso di provare gnome, e ora son contento... meno funzionalità, ma più semplicità, meno menù in cui perdersi, meno applicazioni che non ti servono, ma di sicuro ha qualche carenza grave,  come redmatrix ha giustamente indicato...  

Ecco l'ultima.... non so se avete notato che con il passaggio da gnome 2.8 a 2.10 non si possono più cambiare nemmeno le icone dei menù!!!! e ora, non so per quale motivo, certe applicazioni hanno addirittura perso la lora icona!  

prima c'era... ora non c'è... 

è una cosa banale, ma manca...

speriamo che le cose migliorino... 

e questo kde 4? si vede qualcosa da qualche parte?  :Cool: 

----------

## assente

concordo con redmatrix, da utente gnome (sempre più demotivato) penso che più di gnome 3 servirebbe sistemare:

Nautilus: poter cambiare i permessi in modo ricorsivo

http://bugs.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44767

Nautilus: premi il tasto canc(del) e ti sparisce il file senza dirti nulla.

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101261

Nautilus-cd-burner: poter masterizzare un DVD senza creare prima l'iso(al volo)

http://bugs.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113480

File-roller: estrarre un file col drag-and-drop alla "normale"

http://bugs.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97609

Manca una clipboard globale e si perdono le informazioni copiate se si chiude l'applicazione

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121590

Menù: se ci sono più di 10 elementi le icone vengono mostrate molto tempo dopo (la prima volta)

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87580

Tutto è stato segnalato, ma credo che manchi proprio la volontà di far passare queste modifiche.

Quanto tempo è passato per un file-selector decente? e quanto tempo passerà ancora prima che aggiungeranno i permessi ricorsivi? Vi ricordo che quel bug è aperto dal 2000!!! 5 anni, vedete voi.. copiate un po' di cartelle da un cd e vi ritrovate un macello di cartelle e file insola lettura, dite a un'utente di cambiare i permessi una ad una o di imparare la console e fare chmod u+w -R cartella?

Altri rantoli continuano su http://assente.altervista.org/?q=node/view/131

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *assente wrote:*   

> concordo con redmatrix, da utente gnome (sempre più demotivato) penso che più di gnome 3 servirebbe sistemare:

 

è la seconda volta in poco tempo che vedo questo post. due post identici...

a me sembra che te la prendi troppo, anche perché l'unico che in tutta onestà chiamerei bug è l'ultimo. gli altri mi pare siano delle feature che non sono mai state incluse o perfezionate.

se ti metti a sindacare su questo, allora dovremmo buttare via metà del software che usiamo oggi...

si tratta di programmi in costante evoluzione, sviluppati da persone che lavorano AGGRATIS su questi progetti... io ci penserei un po', prima di infierire; d'altronde sei pur sempre libero di non usare GNOME

spero però che uno che si permette questo genere di critiche non mi venga poi a dire che usa KDE, e bada bene che non è un tentativo di flame: è una semplicissima considerazione

----------

## Dr.Dran

Concordo con k.gothmog e precedentemente con i post di RedMatrix.

Alla fine dei conti il bello del software libero è proprio la libertà di scegliere l'ambiente che più ci aggrada, quindi se non siamo soddisfatti di gnome possiamo scegliere un altro ventagli di applicazioni (xfce, kde, fwvm, evliwm... etc etc) che comunque ognuna delle quali presenta difetti o problemi

differenti, però nessuno ci vietaper esempio di poter collaborare con chi sviluppa e segnalandogli un bug ed eventualmente proponendogli delle patch per il problema... insomma liberi di fare ciò che vogliamo... ecco il succo del discorso... (un pò filosofico alla stallman)  :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho trovato queste "pezze" per sistemare qualche pecca dell'attuale gnome:

disattivare il nautilus spaziale:

http://members.chello.nl/~h.lai/gnome-extra-setup/index.html

clipboard daemon:

http://members.chello.nl/~h.lai/gnome-clipboard-daemon/index.html

avviare programmi come root:

http://members.chello.nl/~h.lai/libgnomesu/index.html

modificare il menù:

http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=867

e un pannello di controllo:

http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=767Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Fri Apr 22, 2005 12:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koma

ho sperimentato il pannello di controllo funziona bene  :Smile:  molto utile e carino anche perchè fa cambiare il demone audio da OSS ad ALSA  :Smile: 

----------

## redmatrix

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tratta di programmi in costante evoluzione, sviluppati da persone che lavorano AGGRATIS su questi progetti... io ci penserei un po', prima di infierire; d'altronde sei pur sempre libero di non usare GNOME

 

Hai beccato in pieno il problema che appunto sta proprio nel fatto che noi utenti non possiamo pretendere e i programmatori non sono obbligati a fare cio che noi vorremmo.

Tuttavia c'è una cosa di cui tutti + o - ci dimentichiamo, parlare di gente che lavora "AGGRATIS" lo si puo fare solo se ci si riferisce a gente come me o come molti di voi.

Mi spiego meglio, io cerco di contribuire attivamente nella comunità, ho codato qualche scriptino che ho pubblicato, ho installato Linux a molti amici ed ho aiutato i windowsiani a passare a sofwares liberi quali firefox etc. Molti di voi fanno altrettanto o anche di + ma nessuno di noi viene in fondo pagato per la propria assistenza e per il proprio tempo. In una situazione del genere m'incazzerei come un animale se qualcuno pretendesse qualcosa da me, magari anche in modo poco garbato ma cmq accetterei di buon grado le segnalazioni o i suggerimenti.

Ora prendiamo i programmatori di gnome che sono quasi tutti dipendenti di Novell e altre compagnie che pagano profumatamanete, non mi sembra che Miguel De Icaza sia un poveraccio, anzi, mi sembra che da quando ha cominciato a scrivere gnome, sia diventato uno a cui la grana non manca. Come lui molti altri producono software libero dietro pagamento, lo dimostrano le miriadi di fondazioni che sono nate e la quantità di link paypal nelle pagine ufficiali dei vari prodotti. Tutto cio NON E' AFFATTO NEGATIVO, non ci vedo nulla di male se un programmatore prende dei soldi (anche tantissimi) per il lavoro che fa. A questo punto però mi sorge un dubbio, è ancora vero che questa gente non deve niente alla comunità?

Pensate ad una situazione simile:

Un'ente pro poveri vi assume come direttore di una mensa pubblica e voi cucinate quel che vi pare senza prestare attenzione a quello che i convenuti vorrebbero (o che gli farebbe bene).

Dopo qualche tempo e un tot di lamentele quella povera gente non verrà a mangiare + in suddetta mensa perché non gli piace cio che voi preparate.

Lo scopo di tale mensa cessa di esistere.

L'impegno, il tempo e i soldi investiti in questa cosa non sono serviti a nulla.

L'unico che non ci rimette è il direttore perché non perde nulla di propria tasca.

Voi come giudichereste una cosa del genere? Io personalmente me la prenderei con il direttore perché nel momento in cui una cosa diventa pubblica e tu ci guadagni pure, credo che dovresti tenere conto delle esigenze degli altri (come minimo).

IMHO penso che le segnalazioni in questo caso siano legittime e le lamentele pure vista poi  la banalità di tali problemi, i programmatori gnome guadagnano dei soldi grazie al fatto che gente come me usa il loro software (e loro acquistano popolarità), fa delle donazioni (ok, erano solo 50 ¤ ma non potevo dare di +)  e contribuisce attivamente allo sviluppo di suddetti software segnalando bugs e proponendo patch. Non so, se alla fine gli dobbiamo anche pulire casa è il caso che ci mandino una mail, almeno evitiamo di deluderli.

Come linux ormai non è + un software sviluppato "Just for fun!" anche tutti i progetti che si diffondono enormemente non possono svincolarsi dalle proprie responsabilità.

PS: cito un passo del primo libro di Richard Stallman (Software libero, pensiero libero):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "...alcuni di questi programmi divennero diffusi e gli utenti iniziarono a estenderli... ...Qeusto processo rese tali prgrammi molto più potenti e attirò finanziamenti... ...tuttavia probabilmente ritardò di alcuni anni la realizzazione di un sistema minimo funzionante, perché il tempo degli autori GNU veniva impiegato a.... ...e ad aggiungere nuove funzionalità ai componenti esistenti, piuttosto che a proseguire nella scrittura di nuovi componenti."
> 
> 

 

----------

## assente

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   concordo con redmatrix, da utente gnome (sempre più demotivato) penso che più di gnome 3 servirebbe sistemare: 
> 
> è la seconda volta in poco tempo che vedo questo post. due post identici...
> 
> a me sembra che te la prendi troppo, anche perché l'unico che in tutta onestà chiamerei bug è l'ultimo. gli altri mi pare siano delle feature che non sono mai state incluse o perfezionate.
> ...

 

Non mi pare di aver scritto che Gnome fa schifo o altre cose, mi sono limitato a segnalare che (purtroppo) mancano ancora funzionalità a Gnome per definirlo un Desktop realmente usabile per l'utente comune. Ci sono programmatori che lavorano "AGGRATIS" e quelli che lavorano per le distribuzioni, ma ci sono anche utenti che propongono, bug, idee, patch traduzioni,testano.. sempre AGGRATIS quindi non vedo perchè anche loro non possano contare di più nel processo di produzione del software proponendo costruttivamente le priorità dal loro punto di vista.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

che poi molti sw os (tra cui gnome) ricevono ingenti contributi da enti nazionali e non (come la comunità europea che ha dato non so quanti mln di dollari agli sviluppatori gnome) pur essendo sotto licenza gpl e non bsd

----------

## codadilupo

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> che poi molti sw os (tra cui gnome) ricevono ingenti contributi da enti nazionali e non (come la comunità europea che ha dato non so quanti mln di dollari agli sviluppatori gnome) pur essendo sotto licenza gpl e non bsd

 

non ho capito: l'unione europea avrebbe dovuto dare contributi a, per dire, freesbie, anziché a un progetto gnu ?  :Confused: 

Scusa, ma proprio non capisco...

Coda

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

nono... non è quello che volevo dire  :Smile:  riguardo il discorso di cui sopra intendo ricordare che gli sviluppatori gnome (anche altri, ovviamente) hanno ricevuto parecchi soldi dall'unione europea e immagino che fosse affinchè il progetto sia portato avanti, non per comprare noccioline per gli elefanti dello zoo.

ho citato anche la licenza BSD perchè la suddetta prevede dei contributi da parte di enti pubblici (università, ministeri etcc) a differenza della gpl che non ne fa menzione

----------

## lotti

Bello pero' diventera' un amttone... visto che gia' adesso lo e'

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

qualche altra ipotesi:

http://browserbookapp.sourceforge.net/topaz/

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ragzzi avete mai visto l'interfaccia si symphonyos? E' molto forte e si chima Mezzo e ho visto un certi interesse per gli sviluppoatori di Beagle per tale approccio, chissa se la cosa possa coinvolgere anche Gnome 3?

Sarebbe moooolto carino, vi fornisco il link così potete guardare e commentare la cosa www.symphonyos.com

Ciauzzzzzzzzzzz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> nono... non è quello che volevo dire  riguardo il discorso di cui sopra intendo ricordare che gli sviluppatori gnome (anche altri, ovviamente) hanno ricevuto parecchi soldi dall'unione europea e immagino che fosse affinchè il progetto sia portato avanti, non per comprare noccioline per gli elefanti dello zoo.
> 
> ho citato anche la licenza BSD perchè la suddetta prevede dei contributi da parte di enti pubblici (università, ministeri etcc) a differenza della gpl che non ne fa menzione

 

Sinceramente continuo a non capire questo distinuguo BSD vs GPL. Una donazione é una donazione, non capisco cosa debba essere riportato in una licenza per essere in grado di acettare delle donazioni.

Peraltro in merito ai milioni di dollari dati dall'unione europea (spero che tu ti sia confuso visto che dall'unione europea mi aspetto dei pagamenti euro), hai un link o qualcosa di simile alla notizia? Perché di questa vagonata di miliardi di lire non ne ho proprio sentito parlare...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Vurdak wrote:*   

> Screenshot di kde 4 ce ne sono?

 

se ne parla qui

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-354637-start-25.html

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

